# Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (DAY 5)



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 7, 2011)

It is night zero. All night actions must be PMed to me in 48 hours.

Things to keep in mind:
1. If my PM seems vague to you, ask me about it.
2. Note that some of these are intentionally vague, and that some of the roles are just really obvious.
3. One of the players is a Zeburaika.
4. No aliens.
5. Think what I would do in a mafia game.
6. Votes will be counted manually. If a two-thirds majority is reached before the day is up, the day will end and lynches will proceed.
7. All Pokemon will be from Unova.
8. All Pokemon will be referred to by their Japanese names. It only affects one Pokemon here, but whatever.
9. Out-of-thread communication is strictly prohibited unless otherwise said so.
10. I will try very hard to confuse you. Make sure you pay attention to all the things I tell you that are certain.


Sample flavor text:

The town, after witnessing Karkat's unbelievably inspiring speech, unanimously decided to lynch Butterfree. Butterfree crawled over to the guillotine and sighed as the blade fell down onto her neck. A loud crunch was heard as the blade cut through her exoskeleton and warm red blood splattered all over her fuzzy white body.

*Butterfree was dead. She was guilty.*

(There won't be any of that species of Pokemon, by the way.)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*

Since a lot of you seemed to be confused by this...

*You are innocent aligned unless explicitly stated otherwise.*

Still waiting for the Mafia to make their night action.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*

The town awakens from its slumber to find one of their own dead on the street.

Jack_the_PumpkinKing's corpse lies dead on the street, having been chopped to pieces by a mystery assailant. His cadaver lay on the concrete, smelling like a bizarre mix of onions and lighter fluid. The town stares dumbfoundedly at the body.

*Jack_the_PumpkinKing is dead. He was innocent.*


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*

Damn they took an innocent. Well I'm alive, don't know what we should do quite yet


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*

Well, it's hardly like the Mafia will target themselves... pretty obviously a Mafia kill, seeing as Jack is a pretty good player.

Hm. I don't have any leads, sadly. :( Does anyone else?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*

Obligatory "oh no no leads wat do" Day 1 post.

Does death flavour text mean anything?


----------



## Superbird (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*

If it does, it just means the mafia has blades.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*

It could also be indicative of Jack's Pokemon...? Is there any Pokemon in the 5th gen that is somehow related to onions? idk seems like a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*

BETTING TRASHBAG POKÉMON

Smelly git.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*

Oh, BTW—Karkat, you forgot to 'kill' JAck_the_pumpkinking.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*

If the flavor text means anything, then I am guessing that Jack is a fire type pokemon due to the lighter fluid. That's the only thing I can figure out the text assuming the flavor text is relating to what type of pokemon is killed.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*

...That fiery anelope one, maybe? Kuitaran?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*



Tailsy said:


> BETTING TRASHBAG POKÉMON
> 
> Smelly git.


But rubbish doesn't smell like onions or lighter fluid. Unless you throw away lots of onions and lighters. Or Kam was just using "onions and lighter fluid" as a metaphor for "really bad".

If not, I really can't think of a specific Pokémon that has anything to do with either. At least not a Gen V one. And who ever heard of a Fire type soaking an opponent in lighter fluid before setting them on fire? They just, like, breathe that shit and be done with it.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*

Well, Kam, was the onions and lighter fluid part a metaphor, or is it actually meaningful.

Also, idk on what to do.

I find OrngSumb's comment 'oh no they took an innocent' a little suspicious. What else would they kill?


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*

Perhaps Karkat is trying to throw us off with the 'onions and lighter fluid' text? He said that he was going to be confusing and vague.

In other words, I have no information other than random speculation (as usual) OTL

EDIT: Ninja'd (slightly)


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*



Wargle said:


> I find OrngSumb's comment 'oh no they took an innocent' a little suspicious. What else would they kill?


Well, who says it was a mafia kill? :p


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*

What innocent would be stupid enough to kill randomly on the first day? Your chances of actually getting a Mafia member is nearly nonexistent.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*



Superbird said:


> Oh, BTW—Karkat, you forgot to 'kill' JAck_the_pumpkinking.


Thanks for the reminder. :)



Wargle said:


> Well, Kam, was the onions and lighter fluid part a metaphor, or is it actually meaningful.


Flavour text is usually meaningful to a certain extent. It usually hints at the identity of the Pokemon. (For example, Butterfree was a Meraruba.)

This holds true with the late pumpkin king, although his identity won't make too much sense unless you know what it is already.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*

Hmm. Not sure about this really.

Mafia kill, most likely. Going for an experienced player. 

Please excuse my absence, internet connection went out D:

Lighter fluid might be that candle pokemon, but... onions? The trashcan pokemon theory may work here. Perhaps a conversion of two attacks? It may lead us to what kind of pokemon we're dealing with.

Whoo for my fourth game :P


----------



## Eifie (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*

Well, I was thinking garbage bag Pokémon, but that doesn't actually seem to fit.

No leads, I guess. Just the Mafia going after a good player. :/


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*

Well there's also the fact that Jack had been sliced up... The only two 5th gen Fire Pokemon who have claws are Kuitaran and Reshiram. And in the case of Reshiram, I don't know, but I get the feeling the corpse would've been utterly obliterated... I'm leaning towards Kuitaran, but that's purely a gut feeling.

Of course we could be completely wrong about these speculations and it doesn't have to be a Fire-type at all. Hrml.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*

Wait a sec, nothing says he was burned AND slashed to pieces, only that he smelled like lighter fluid. Maybe that has nothing to do with Fire-types at all. It's probably hinting toward Jack's pokémon identity...but how?


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*

When I said the Mafia claimed a victim I was implying that we didn't get lucky to have a healer save him and there wasn't a healer clash (if possible in this one).


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*



Superbird said:


> Wait a sec, nothing says he was burned AND slashed to pieces, only that he smelled like lighter fluid. Maybe that has nothing to do with Fire-types at all. It's probably hinting toward Jack's pokémon identity...but how?


That's what I was also thinking, but I wasn't quite sure what Pokemon he could've been. What I'm guessing is-
Onions- Chirune (that thing looks like a deformed onion to me) or Garbage Bag Pokemon
Lighter Fluid- Hitomoshi?

Or perhaps the Mafia double-teamed Jack? One of them slashed him to pieces while the other set him on fire/poured lighter fluid on him to mislead us? It's a stupid idea but for all we know, it could have happened XD


----------



## Minkow (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*

It might be a vigilante kill, if there is a vig...But since Karkat was waiting for the Mafia to make their move before posting, it's probably a mafia kill. horrible logic i know

Yay, first day wtf-ery. I'm personally leaning towards the garbage bag pokemon, but there are already theories being thrown around and I don't want to be confused more than TVTropes.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*

If any of you don't have anything to say I'm ending the day phase in an hour.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*

*Abstain,* Because no one has any leads.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 0)*

With an overwhelming majority of one... two? votes, the town did absolutely nothing. A hideous beast laughed in the night as nobody did anything.

*The town abstained.*

*Forty-eight hours to hand in night actions.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

I have recieved a grand total of two night actions.

...alright, new idea: EVERYONE WITH A NIGHT ACTION WHO DOES NOT SEND ME AN ACTIVITY PM IN THE NEXT THREE DAYS WILL DIE.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I have recieved a grand total of two night actions.


Welcome to GM Hell.

*goes back to being dead*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

The town awakens from a long, long slumber to find another innocent dead. Black fur litters the ground, as two faces frozen in surprise gape at their execution.

*Wargle is dead. She was innocent.*


----------



## Superbird (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

How predictable. I bet she was terrorist.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*



Karkat Vantas said:


> The town awakens from a long, long slumber to find another innocent dead. Black fur litters the ground, as two faces frozen in surprise gape at their execution.
> 
> *Wargle is dead. He was innocent.*


*rises from dead*

GET YOUR PRONOUNS RIGHT

*dies again*


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

Well it could be a terrorist because 2 face means a traitor. If she is a terrorist, then it's a good thing she is dead because at least the innocents are spare from the unexpected death. 

If the 2 faces means anything to describe the pokemon, then I would think it's a Jiheddo because of the faces and have black fur. I could be wrong though.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

Two faces... I'm pretty sure that's Jiheddo. Not sure what role that might be though... Jiheddo seems like the violent type, but I can't picture it as a vigilante-like Pokemon.


----------



## Mai (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

Random, but maybe insane inspector? Because a jiheddo's blind, but likes to prod around maybe... I don't know.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

Jiheddo is that two-headed dragon, right? /fails at the Japanese names.

The insane inspector seems plausible, though I also like the terrorist idea. Perhaps it uses its Hyper Voice to blow people up or something? XD


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*



Wargle said:


> *rises from dead*
> 
> GET YOUR PRONOUNS RIGHT
> 
> *dies again*


bluh bluh bluh

lol @ terrorist, wargle's role is really obvious given her actions yesterday


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

Her actions, not his (just felt obligated to point that out :P).

Wargle only posted once, though, and I honestly can't think of what she might've been... Or maybe it's because I just woke up and am derpy.

Anyway, aren't terrorists mafia upon death/inspection?


----------



## JackPK (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*



blazheirio889 said:


> Her actions, not his (just felt obligated to point that out :P).
> 
> Wargle only posted once, though, and I honestly can't think of what she might've been... Or maybe it's because I just woke up and am derpy.
> 
> Anyway, aren't terrorists mafia upon death/inspection?


Usually they're mafia on death, innocent on inspection.

*re-dies*


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

Oh wait, I just read the Mafia Rules thread again and apparently terrorists seem to be innocent upon death, as well. Hm.

Judging by Rai-CH's comment about Hyper Voice and my own role PM, however, I think it's safe to assume that all the roles tie together with a move the Pokemon can learn. I think it's likely they're level-up moves, too, since mine was a level-up move, and Hyper Voice is a Jiheddo level-up move. And this may be stretching it, as I only have my own role PM to judge from, but I think that the Pokemon's general movepool as a whole helps determine a role. For example Jiheddo seems to have a lot move moves centered around VIOLENT DESTRUCTION (outrage, scary face, roar, crunch, what have you) and now terrorist really is looking more and more likely. Though Kam's comment about Wargle's role being obvious given her actions yesterday is still bothering me. :/ Either way maybe it'll be a bit easier identifying the roles of dead Pokemon now? 

/totally unhelpful rambling


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

My role isn't tied to any moves, but it's probably because my role doesn't involve 'attacking' someone, or even defending myself/another player.

The only thing that I could get from Wargle's comment is that they were suspicious of OrngSumb's actions. Perhaps they were softclaiming inspector?


----------



## Eifie (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

My role's move is an egg move, and it doesn't really seem to be related to its general movepool.

I agree about Wargle being a Jiheddo, and yeah, I guess she was probably terrorist. She's said something somewhere about always getting terrorist, but I've only seen her as terrorist in one other game that I can remember so she was possibly also referring to this one! Wargle only made two posts on the first day and I don't see how they really make her role very obvious, though.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

My role doesn't have a move at all. :v

I'm not seeing anything Braviary Wargle said that points to her role either. Jiheddo as a terrorist doesn't sound right to me, but.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

Well, there goes my crazy theory. :/ Also if Wargle really was the inspector then I think she would've sounded more certain in her accusations. Or maybe she didn't want to make herself a target. Either way.

Rai-CH, does your role link to any traits of your Pokemon at all? Ability, 'Dex entry, etc.? Just throwing things out there so we can more easily identify roles from Pokemon :/ It's just about all we /can/ do right now.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

My move fits my pokémon perfectly, but it unfortunately isn't that helpful to innocents.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*



Superbird said:


> My move [...] isn't that helpful to innocents.


Oh?


----------



## Superbird (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

¥ou know that one that completely paralyzes a player so they can't talk during the day?

...yeah.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*



Superbird said:


> ¥ou know that one that completely paralyzes a player so they can't talk during the day?
> 
> ...yeah.


So, if you're revealing your role, why don't you go ahead and tell us your Pokémon?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

I have a feeling it's Zeburaika, but I could be wrong. Seems likely though.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

I'm not Mafia. My move makes me end the day when I put in a command.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*



OrngSumb said:


> I'm not Mafia. My move makes me end the day when I put in a command.


Again, Pokémon identity (and move)? I can't really see a reason not to reveal those if you're going to tell us your role.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

While we're at it,.... actually I don't wanna slap a target on my face. I've already died ONCE this week...

*And by that I mean in another game. Where I died due to roleclaim. Or maybe that was last week XD I think it was when I kept getting doctor x3 /COMPLAINCOMPLAIN o3o*


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

I think Pokemon's role connects with their moves but not always necessary relate to it. That would be me in this case. Even if we know Jack's and Wargle's role, it wouldn't really help out except hopefully the healers and the inspecter still alive if we know the other people's role


----------



## Superbird (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

Nah, not the zebra one. I'm that ice cream thing, with Ice Beam. Too lazy to go look up its name.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

Ah, I see. I automatically connected "paralyzing people" with electricity so. :/

It'd be somewhat helpful to know their roles, at least. That way we'll know if we're down a doctor or inspector, if we want to use that age-old strategy of hidden!doctor + revealed!cop, for example.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

If Wargle was Jiheddo, would it be possible that she was Vigilante? Jiheddo's moves are all pretty KILL STUFF AND STUFF, so. I doubt she was inspector or doctor.

Should we randlynch today? I dislike abstaining.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*



blazheirio889 said:


> Rai-CH, does your role link to any traits of your Pokemon at all? Ability, 'Dex entry, etc.? Just throwing things out there so we can more easily identify roles from Pokemon :/ It's just about all we /can/ do right now.


Nope, nothing at all. My role is pretty much just 'don't die lol'.

Randylynching sounds like a good idea, should we go for an inactive today or is it too early to judge who's active and who isn't?


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

Sorry totally forgot the name of my person.

I am Musharna and use Dream Smoke to end the day prematurely.


----------



## Flora (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*



Superbird said:


> Nah, not the zebra one. I'm that ice cream thing, with Ice Beam. Too lazy to go look up its name.


You mean a Baibanira? 

No, you're not. _I_ am, and I have no night action; since my PM only address my deliciousness, I'm a vanilla townie (Kam, that was a horrible pun and you know it)

So, *Superbird,* I think I'm gonna have to vote to take you out.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

...bahaha vanilla townie. That's too cheesy to not be true.

Unless *Superbird* has anything to say in defense I think I'll second that.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

Haha so punny- *shot*

*Superbird*, I guess.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

Ahahahaha, all right, *Superbird*.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

...and upon closer inspection of my role PM (AKA actually looking at it) I have discovered that I am NOT ice cream and am actually fuijira or whatever it's called, the gigantic snowflake. Sorry for the confusion. Lynch me if you must.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*



Superbird said:


> ...and upon closer inspection of my role PM (AKA actually looking at it) I have discovered that I am NOT ice cream and am actually fuijira or whatever it's called, the gigantic snowflake. Sorry for the confusion. Lynch me if you must.


Even if you are telling the truth about your identity (which I doubt, really), it's perfectly possible that you could be a dayblocker who's aligned with the Mafia. Your power is pretty much useless to the innocents, anyway, so I would say we lynch Superbird anyway if no other leads come up!


----------



## Superbird (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

...I'm not gonna vote for myself, but...bye! Sorry again for the confusion, and next time I'll actually check my Role PM. As far as I know, I'm not wrong in any other games. Au revoir, then.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

*Superbird*


Also to prove my role in case people were skeptical *DREAM SMOKE*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

Superbird steps up. "I AM A DELICIOUS ICE CREAM CONE!"

Flora steps up. "SO AM I, EXCEPT I HAVE NO POWERS. THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE."

A mob of people begin to close in on Superbird with spoons and chocolate syrup when all of a sudden they noticed a funny gas from behind them.

Orng exhaled heavily, and felt his life force drain away.

Everybody passed out.

*EVERYBODY.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 1)*

Then everybody woke up.

The town examined if there were any casualties, and there were none.

Other than Orng's deflated purple corpse, of course.

*OrngSumb is dead. He was innocent.*


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (DAY 3)*

... Um. I guess OrngSumb didn't know that he'd uh /die/ from using his ability...? Well. :/ Do we have to cast nominations again or...?


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (DAY 3)*

Umm what the heck just happen? Is his ability suppose to prevent a lynch from happening?

Edit: The ability is use for ending the day, but why would he choose when Superbird is about to get lynch? I guess he thinks Superbird could be useful if someone is suspected lying about their role or misleading other people. Superbird can help us if he targets the right person preventing from confusing us.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (DAY 3)*

Actually, I think it was rather because OrngSumb wanted to prove that he was innocent and had the role he described, but didn't know he would die after it...? After all, Kam did say to take nothing for granted. It may not have been mentioned in his role PM.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (DAY 3)*

There's a reason it's Day 3. Orng ended both the day and night phase.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (DAY 3)*

Yes; I was unable to submit a night action, either. I was extremely upset. :P

Well, that was terribly unfortunate! Even though OrngSumb hasn't been struck from the list yet.

Anyway! Shall we tackle anything? Perhaps we avoid lynching Superbird for now; he seems to have genuinely forgotten his role, and I would probably accept that as an excuse. Silencer can be a pretty good action regardless, and deliberately lynching a probable innocent doesn't seem to be very intelligent.

I'll start a bandwagon of lynching *Flower Doll*, since she has neither posted nor seems to be especially active in any of her games.


----------



## Flora (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (DAY 3)*



Tailsy said:


> I'll start a bandwagon of lynching *Flower Doll*, since she has neither posted nor seems to be especially active in any of her games.


a) Yes, I _have_ posted here; I stated I was Baibanira and started the Superbird voting.

b) ...guilty as charged but I'm trying to get better.

Uh, so yeah. I won't counterlynch because I can see why. No need to roleclaim because I already did.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (DAY 3)*

Flower Doll has posted - she was the one who contradicted Superbird on his role. Since she claims to be a vanilla innocent, how about we have Superbird silence her tomorrow to prove that he's telling the truth about his action? Or he could silence someone else who hasn't spoken at all, maybe (is there anyone who hasn't posted?). He could easily be telling the truth about being a dayblocker but lying about his alignment, though, which is the part I'm actually wondering about.

ETA: Oh! Silver hasn't posted, and I don't think she's going to be on at all, so she could be a good person for Superbird to test his action on!


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (DAY 3)*

Oh, sorry about that then, Flower Doll - I did scroll through the thread pretty quickly @w@

And that sounds like a plan to me, Eifie! If we at least know he isn't lying about his role, we can discuss his alignment afterwards!

Changing my vote to *Silver*.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (DAY 3)*

Okay, I'll freeze Silver tonight.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (DAY 3)*

Blaziking (no posts) and Ketsu (only one post) may be good targets for you, then, Superbird!

*Silver*.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (DAY 3)*

Alright, then I vote for *Silver*.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (DAY 3)*

Hmm, alright. 

Lynch *Silver*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (DAY 3)*

*Silver*.


----------



## Flora (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (DAY 3)*

*Silver *as well


----------



## Mai (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (DAY 3)*

*Silver.*


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (DAY 3)*

*Silver*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (DAY 3)*

Why didn't I end this earlier. >:|

The town, searching for some random dude to shoot, located Silver and slashed his throat. His eye-things flashed like he was having a seizure and then he died.

Meanwhile, Kam laughed, because dramatic irony tickles his funny bone.

*Silver is dead. She was innocent.*

(PS: please submit your night actions??? xoxo Kam)


----------



## Silver (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (DAY 3)*



Karkat Vantas said:


> *Silver is dead. He was innocent.*


*ahem* 'Scuse me...but, last time I checked...I'M A *GIRL*. *dies again and quickly logs off before caught*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*

I wouldn't know! After all, it's not like you ever posted in the thread. >:(


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*

The town woke up this morning, feeling as manically depressed as ever.

When they went outside, they noticed a humongous crater in the middle of the town, where the icy blue fragments of Superbird's body lay.

Well, at least they knew he was innocent!

*Superbird is dead. He was innocent.*

The town had a role call, and two people were missing. The first was Blaziking, who had seemingly boiled away.

*Blaziking is dead. He was innocent.*

The second person that was absent was Meowth... where could he be?

Suddenly, the water fountain exploded and Meowth's black-and-white corpsed jetrocketed out of the bizzlit in the most fucking overbodaciositous occurbo that ever hapen'd ever.

*
Meowth is dead.*







Forty-eight hours for discussion.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*

Well, crap. I think we may have had some sort of bomb-vig? Boiled... Blaze must have killed Superbird. And I know why.

OH GOSH, THIS IS MY FAULT D: 

I can explain, if others show signs they're online. :P

Also, is Zeburaika an innocent? And the text implies there's more of them...


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*

... Okay then. 

D: We lost three people?! Icy blue fragments dictate that Superbird was probably telling the truth, but roleblock isn't hugely helpful, so that's not too bad... Blaziking I have no idea, and well, there's nothing else to be said about Meowth, lol.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*

WHY WILL IT NOT LET ME POST >.<


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*

SIGNS OF LIFFFEEEE XD

Well, Blaze must be some kind of vig that gets killed if they use their action. How do I know? This exchange. Superbird was a liar, yet still innocent. WTFRELL? Blaze, I suspect, went- "Oh. We've got a mafia." so we end up with that. 

I think Karkat just wanted to shorten the game a bit, thus WATER FOUNTAIN EXPLOSION. That or one of our mafia is a water type. By that logic, if there's one fire, one grass, and one electric ( possibly Zeburaika ) that would make sense for the 3 starter types + Pikachu. But then again, I'm likely waaayyyy off and we just have at least one water type. Or it's the first thing.

Take your pick.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*

THANK YOU SYSTEM! >.<


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*



InvaderSyl said:


> SIGNS OF LIFFFEEEE XD
> 
> Well, Blaze must be some kind of vig that gets killed if they use their action. How do I know? This exchange. Superbird was a liar, yet still innocent. WTFRELL? Blaze, I suspect, went- "Oh. We've got a mafia." so we end up with that.
> 
> ...


hahaha no


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*

Wait, no no no no no no no no, or just one no?

XD

Saving the tropes for Mindscrew mafia. o3o


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*



InvaderSyl said:


> Well, crap. I think we may have had some sort of bomb-vig? Boiled... Blaze must have killed Superbird. And I know why.
> 
> OH GOSH, THIS IS MY FAULT D:
> 
> ...


So you are saying you are involve that relates Superbird and Blaze? Are you a tracker?

Well this may be far from the truth but Superbird could be Kyurem that has an ability to kill the attacker if get hit.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*



Kirby-Chan said:


> So you are saying you are involve that relates Superbird and Blaze? Are you a tracker?
> 
> Well this may be far from the truth but Superbird could be Kyurem that has an ability to kill the attacker if get hit.


Superbird roleclaimed angry snowflake thing, a dayblocker. Kammington seems to have confirmed it.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*

Oh yeah, I forgot about it. Me and my short term memory.

The only thing I can figure out from the text is Blaziking is burned. Well at least we know Meowth's pokemon.


----------



## Rai-CH (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*

All I could think of when I saw that pictures was 'needs more SBaHJ-esque Jpg artifacts' XD

Anyway, I find InvaderSyl's 'OH GOSH, THIS IS MY FAULT D:' speech to be confusing. Care to elaborate on why these deaths are your fault?


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*



InvaderSyl said:


> Well, Blaze must be some kind of vig that gets killed if they use their action. How do I know? This exchange. Superbird was a liar, yet still innocent. WTFRELL? Blaze, I suspect, went- "Oh. We've got a mafia." so we end up with that.
> 
> I think Karkat just wanted to shorten the game a bit, thus WATER FOUNTAIN EXPLOSION. That or one of our mafia is a water type. By that logic, if there's one fire, one grass, and one electric ( possibly Zeburaika ) that would make sense for the 3 starter types + Pikachu. But then again, I'm likely waaayyyy off and we just have at least one water type. Or it's the first thing.
> 
> Take your pick.



I already explained.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*

I was, however, proven wrong. So really i had nothing to do with it, just me flipping out again XD


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*

Do you people intend to... you know, actually lynch someone?

I'm giving you all 24 hours to come to a decision.


----------



## Flora (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*

OKAY SO since Kam bugged me to post here I will.

We need someone to lynch? I'd go with someone inactive, like Minkow. I'd rather not risk killing someone active who - oops - turned out innocent.

So yeah, lynch *Minkow.*


----------



## Mai (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*

Sure. *Minkow*, I guess.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*

Alright then, *Minkow* since we might get lucky hitting a mafia. Is this still night?


----------



## Mai (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*

I don't think so.


----------



## Minkow (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*

I love being asleep and finding myself lynched~

Frankly, all I can really say is that I'm innocent. I'm giving away the fact that I'm a Morobareru, and I'm another dayblocker. 
My night action isn't really helpful anyways and Mafia just makes my head explode, so I'll just leave it to you guys to figure out if you trust me or not.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*

...oh god, I fucked up.

Emerald should have been paralyzed today and therefore unable to post. Fuck fuck fuck.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*

Okay, are we going to kill Minkow anyway?


----------



## Minkow (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*



Karkat Vantas said:


> ...oh god, I fucked up.
> 
> Emerald should have been paralyzed today and therefore unable to post. Fuck fuck fuck.


I don't think she posted anyways.
Is it still daytime?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*

Hm, do you mind being dead, Minkow?


----------



## Minkow (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*

...That's a hard question.

I'd like to see how people react to my defense before being sent to the gallows is all.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*

KK, after that you're either innocent or mafia trying to freak us out.

Bandwagons are hard to stop, though. I guess we'll have to see what happens :P


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 3)*

Yeah, sure, let's kill the mushroom off.

The mushroom was guided to the guillotine and killed. The smell of onions pervaded through the square.
*
Minkow is dead. She was innocent.*

Meanwhile, Kam laughed at the idiocy of the townies.

Forty-eight hours for night actions.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Alien-Free Zeburaika Unova Mafia (NIGHT 4)*

THE UNEXPECTED RETURN!

Grey feathers and blood floated in the fountain.

Meanwhile, in unrelated news, Applebloom (formerly known as Emerald Espeon) was found dead. Nobody cares.

*Applebloom is dead. She was innocent.*

Okay, forty-eight hours. Gogogo.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 21, 2011)

Well then. That pigeon pokemon?

I was actually expecting to die this time o_0 Nasty habit of being killed off first lately~

*Waits for others*


----------



## Mai (Feb 21, 2011)

Pidove/Mamepato, you mean?


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes x3

* needs to learn 5th gen pokemon English names*


----------



## Mai (Feb 21, 2011)

*I kinda need to too. I prefer the japanese names right now. I'll get used to the english names when they're all confirmed and in the games, hopefully.*


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Feb 27, 2011)

So we have another day blocker killed and it's look like there are no more of them since no one was restricted from speaking today, unless there's a small possibility they forgot to send in their action.

I am not sure what does the pigeon Pokemon purpose in the game. Maybe have a random action like skitzo?


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 27, 2011)

Or maybe eavesdropping around the city, and can distinguish someone's alignment?

I really don't know :P


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 28, 2011)

Mind killing someone off?


----------



## Mai (Feb 28, 2011)

I really don't have much of an idea... when did *Rai-CH* last post? Is a lynch required, Karkat?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 1, 2011)

A lynch is not required, really... if nobody else objects, I'll kill her.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Mar 1, 2011)

I am not fond lynching someone yet so *abstain*, but if there's a tie, then do you decide by RNG?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 1, 2011)

No, I just abstain because I don't like killing innocents.

Mai accusingly pointed a scythe-y thingamabob at Rai-Ch, but KirbyChan frantically squealed and shook her head. Arceus came down from the sky and put everyone to sleep, and the day ended.

*Nobody died, you boring fucks.*


----------

